#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Key West, Florida - Fantasy Fest 2012 with the Thai girlfriend (NSFW)

## S Landreth

Warning!: If you move beyond this first post you might see nudity. This thread should not be opened in front of children or while at work.

A request,.

Before starting this thread I wrote to TDs administration because I wanted to keep this thread in the Travel the World Travelers Tales Forum so that everyone could enjoy it and not in the Members Only Forum section. To accomplish this, I cannot post any pink (male/female genitals) in any of the pictures I will be posting and Im asking everyone who might run across any pictures from this years or any prior years Fantasy Fest events not to post any pictures on this thread with any pink in them.

----------


## S Landreth

Every year Key West, Florida holds an event called Fantasy Fest.

Fantasy Fest started years ago to entice tourists to visit during the off season. This time of year is no longer the off season. If you do intend to visit, plan at least 6 months out. Within 4 months of the event you will not be able to book a room at any nice resort/hotel on the island and driving here from one of the other islands or the mainland is awful [hours and hours of stop and go traffic on the only two lane highway (under reconstruction) on and off the island dealing with party goers]. We plan to fly in and out of the Keys from Miami, so we dont have to deal with the traffic.

Drinking/partying is quite common all year round in Key West, but during this week it is celebrated.

Being from Miami I have spent some time in the Keys and I will try to show you both sides. There is a nice touristy/family side to the Keys (water sports  we do have a boating trip planed but it might be difficult to get out because of the storm just south of Cuba that is heading north/Hurricane Sandy) and also a not so wholesome side to it (to say the least).

If you plan to visit Key West when Fantasy Fest isnt taking place, heres a good site to visit: Find Key West hotels, accommodations, Key West fishing trips, bars and restaurants, Key West attractions and more. 

Fantasy Fest Website: Official Fantasy Fest Website - Key West, Florida

Schedule of Events

----------


## raycarey

looking forward to this thread...
 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Sounds great, I must admit I've not heard of it before.

----------


## Gerbil

Reality can sometimes be pretty disappointing though  :Sad:  let's hope there are not too many fat old hippy types in the photos.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

> Reality can sometimes be pretty disappointing though  let's hope there are not too many fat old hippy types in the photos.


I'll do my best and try not to post any of those types of pictures, or even take any.  :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

Pretty safe for work so far...

----------


## S Landreth

We arrived in Key West late this afternoon, ate dinner (Key West Thai Cuisine) and headed to a show/contest. Walking out of the resort I notice a couple of girls,………….


I’ll post more pictures tomorrow morning before we leave, of the show we attended.

----------


## S Landreth

After dinner last night we went to one event called the Original Homemade Bikini Contest held at the Sunset Pier. There was a cash prize of 2.100.00 to the winner. Some of the bikinis were bizarre, like the Beer Tap suit and the one I was impressed with, the Beer Cap suit.

Some of the pictures below show the women with a cover over the bottom of their bikini, but the covers came off when they were on stage.


















Out on the streets of Key West I would say one out of five women are dressed for the occasion and this is one women who stopped by while we were having dinner after she saw the camera.


One picture of the view from our room.

----------


## taxexile

what is this festival, some kind of swingers convention?

----------


## S Landreth

^taken from a Fantasy Fest website




> Fantasy Fest began as a local business-stimulating event in 1979. The occasion has since exploded into a massive ten day-long celebration that has become a staple on the Key West calendar

----------


## Necron99

> [/CENTER]


That is just fucken nasty.
It's got claws for fusck sake, looks like a scene from a twilight movie.

----------


## astasinim

I loved it down in Key West. I certainly never saw any of that though. I decided to go after a weekend at Biketoberfest in Daytona. The only thing I came away with from Key West was a dose of warts.  :durh:

----------


## S Landreth

^  :Smile: 

We had some extra time this morning; because our boat trip was canceled due to weather conditions, to see a little bit of Key West.

----------


## S Landreth

We were going to attend an event at the resort we were staying at this evening titled Pretenders In Paradise which was a costume competition with a 10,000.00 award but it was canceled due to strong winds (hurricane Sandy) so after dinner (A & B Lobster House) with some friends we just went out on Duval Street (the main street in Key West where the parade will take place) to get some pictures.

----------


## S Landreth

This late morning we had a few errands to run and stopped by the Hogs Breath Saloon (Hog's Breath Saloon - Key West) to see a Leather and Lace party but didnt stay too long. Duval Street was closed off today for tomorrow parade and todays Fantasy Fest Street fair where some vendors were out promoting their stores/products.

At Hogs Breath




Along Duval Street

----------


## alwarner

Great thread, green on it's way.

I've gone from "Ay Carumba" to "Good grief" and back again several times in this thread.  The thing that stands out the most though, is God Bless Women.

----------


## Gerbil

Sorry mate, I'm sure you're having a great time.... but this is turning out a tad disappointing.  :Smile:  You need to cut out the shots of the mingers and just keep the cute ones.  :Smile: 

Keep at it though.

----------


## alwarner

and beer.  God Bless Women and Beer.

----------


## S Landreth

> I've gone from "Ay Carumba" to "Good grief" and back again several times in this thread.  The thing that stands out the most though, is God Bless Women.





> Sorry mate, I'm sure you're having a great time.... but this is turning out a tad disappointing.  You need to cut out the shots of the mingers and just keep the cute ones. 
> 
> Keep at it though.


Its awful but some of these women (and men) are so brave, to put on (or lack of putting on) what they do.

Tonight it should get better (I hope  :Smile:   ) and will try to post just the good pictures.

----------


## BillyBobThai

I happened to be in New Orleans one weekend when there was a gay parade being held in the French Qtr.  Tens of thousands of queers and dykes and probably a third of them were naked.  There was some body paint but most were just naked walking down the street.  The wife told me not to look, and we found a bar to sit and watch. It made Key West look like a nuns convention.

----------


## S Landreth

Last night we ate dinner along Duval Street




And after dinner we attended the 12th Annual Living Art Airbrush Expo at the Ocean Key Resort Sunset Pier. Two of the girls in the pictures below have been posted earlier on the thread.

----------


## sunsetter

more more!! great thread!!

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank-you, Tonight is the parade (last major event) and Ill try to add a few more pictures

Today we visited the Key West National Wildlife Refuge (very small part because of the rough waters) and some places closer to shore while out boating (Easy Day Charters - Key West, FL - Facebook).




Navy officers housing (on the way out from the Marina) 


Training flights for the US Navy (Boca Chica)


Where they thought about docking subs (there are a few of these that have been dug out)


Some nice neighborhoods in Key West

----------


## crocman

Mate,top thread and great pics.Looks like a very relaxed place.

----------


## kingwilly

loving the thread mate. good work.

----------


## CNF55

Very nice indeed!

Quite some talent in the body painting section.

----------


## S Landreth

^&^^&^^^Thank you all

Last night was last big event, the Captain Morgan Fantasy Fest Parade. I wasnt able to get any good pictures because of the two cameras I was using (not enough light) and the distance I was from the parade (although later during the parade I was able to move a bit closer, as people left).

Start


















The crowd is allowed to follow the last float


There are still a couple small events that we'll try to attend today.

----------


## S Landreth

Today after eating a Thai lunch (Thai Life Floating Restaurant) we rented a little electric car to tour around the island. We went over to Bayview Park where they were having a Childrens Day (which included a kids Halloween costume contest, that we didnt stick around for), White Street Fishing Pier/Higgs Beach and visited Fort Zachary Taylor Historic State Park to see the beach and Fort Zachary Taylor (Fort Zachary Taylor Historic State Park). 


Bayview Park




Higgs Beach


Fort Zachary Taylor Historic State Park

----------


## S Landreth

Last night we went to see The Fat Lady Sings, marking the end of Fantasy Fest 2012. There wasnt any fat lady singing, just a party. 




We took American Eagle to Key West from Miami and I was pleasantly surprised about how well the plane flew. We stayed at the Pier House (Pier House Resort & Caribbean Spa) while in Key West. One of the nicer places to stay in Key West.

----------


## ShilohJim

Great thread, there are some strange folks inhabiting Key West. Looks like a good time was had by most, thanks for posting.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Imminent

Just realized I am as ignorant to some of the goings on in the USA as the Thais are to what's happening in Pattaya and the other areas with adult-entertainment. Nice pics and the ladies are not so bad. I noticed one cute Asian girl painted up. She wouldn't be your Thai girlfriend, would she?

----------


## S Landreth

> I noticed one cute Asian girl painted up. She wouldn't be your Thai girlfriend, would she?


No, she is not pictured in any of the photos I posted.

----------

